# Vivexotic Viv Stack



## Neidr (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey all

after being in the hobby for 5 years now, I've finally come to the point where I have a fair bit of disposable income which I want to spend on my 6 snakes. At the moment they're all in a rub-type rack (shelving unit from Argos modified slightly)and I'm looking into getting vivs for them all, starting with the larger ones. By larger I only mean adult corns and a sub-adult royal male so not 'big' by any means, therefore I'm looking at 3ft vivs. 

Has anyone got experience with the vivexotic repti-home range? I was tempted by the repti-stax that's on sale at swell reptiles at the moment but if the repti-home range is better (presuming it is as it's the upgrade kinda thing) I'd go for that. Are they easily stackable? good quality etc?

That being said, if anyone knows of a good custom builder who could do me a good deal on 4x 3ft by 1.5ft vivs please throw me a pm 

cheers all


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

I have several of the viv exotic vivariums, they are reasonably cheap, easy to assemble and pretty solid, 

The ventilation in them isnt great though, but it will depend on the animal as to whether its suitable.

This year I bought two vivexotic reptihome maxi units (extra floor space and hieght) and have megaray 100w bulbs in them, theres a fair heat output with those bulbs and it meant customising the viv a little to deal with it. I needed to put additional ventilation holes into them to get the temps right and allow more airflow so it wasnt stuffy/humid. Snakes are different, my old housemate had 13 Boa's and i remember the temps were lower, he used ceramic heat bulbs with protective cages and far less ventiliation.

If you get them, i advise getting silicon sealant too, assuming the vents are ok as they are you can then seal the base of the unit and seal the vent units into their slots too, they are like plastic inserts but dont fix in place solidly.

The units take the weight of stacking pretty well too, not seen any warping from heat or anything and i have two older vivexotic reptistax vivs that i have had for over two years.

Only thing is like i mentioned, the vents in them, but i think they'll be far more suited to snakes with the lower temps etc.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

I should note...Reptistax and Repti home are practically identical...
I have two Vivexotic Reptistax large, and Two Vivexotic Repti home maxi large, they are all "Beech" which is just a venir covering. 

The differences are the front glass door part has a wider wooden panel along the bottom and an extra ventilation slot in the back of the viv. (or two extra ones in the larger models)

The units are made out of the same stuff, fixed together using the same screws and parts, Glass door panels feel a little better quality but same plastic trim to run in, same vent inserts everything....

I believe Reptihome are essentially replacing the Reptistax range.
They stack and take the weight exactly the same way.


Oh, and i should also add try going to reptilecentre website, they sell exactly the same vivariums and have a sale on atm (almost half price on many vivariums), so they are all cheaper (for the reptiHOME range i add) than swell reptiles.
http://www.reptilecentre.com//vivexotic-reptihome-vivariums-f65102_65103_283411.htm


----------

